# A small question, please



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a furry from upstate NY, and I've never been to a convention before of any kind. I was wondering if there were any upcoming furry conventions close by. 

Thanks peeps, Melody


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 3, 2009)

sorry I have no clue. I have never been to one either. 2 years and I finally get to go to one =)


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh wow a fur from upstate NY? Where? :O Saratoga here (pish posh to all you BE CAREFULZZZZZ people). 

The only one I know of is AC but it's not until July :>


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

Holy JEBUS! Schenectady, Saratoga is like an hour drive away


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 3, 2009)

phantomapfel said:


> Holy JEBUS! Schenectady, Saratoga is like an hour drive away



OH SHIT!! I feel so happy and not alone!! oAo


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

I've only been to Saratoga once though... no car


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, you've got Anthrocon in Pittsburgh, FA: United in New Jersey and Furfright in Connecticut, to name a few. If you mean _IN_ New York, no, there aren't any.


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Well, you've got Anthrocon in Pittsburgh, FA: United in New Jersey and Furfright in Connecticut, to name a few. If you mean _IN_ New York, no, there aren't any.



It was more so a question of near, and thank you for the suggestions. I knew of Anthrocon, but the others are new to me. Now to find a ride to them!


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 4, 2009)

phantomapfel said:


> I've only been to Saratoga once though... no car



D'awr. It's nice here, but I hate the tourist season (no offense if you came during that season lmfao). People walk in front of cars during green lights and almost get themselves killed, it's stupid. All to gamble on horses and buy shit in overpriced shops!

I think I've been to Schenectedy a few times but I don't remember.. xD; I'm so happy, I know like.. two furs from NY (both in my city) and one's disappeared since he graduated, and the other is a prostitute (Wish I was kidding).

Furfright's in connecticut? I might try to go next year then O^O


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 4, 2009)

A furry prostitute.... for real? 

There are a few furs in Schenectady. I'm actually going to hang out with one I met today, and then another I know goes to my school. A few live in Albany too!

I think I went during the tourist season, but thankfully the gods bestowed something on me called a brain! So I know not to do stupid shit like that.... We went in the summer time. I stayed in most of the hippy clothes shops, they were rad.


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 4, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> Furfright's in connecticut? I might try to go next year then O^O



About this specifically... if you can find a car/have a car I'll pay for part of the gas to get to Connecticut!


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 4, 2009)

phantomapfel said:


> About this specifically... if you can find a car/have a car I'll pay for part of the gas to get to Connecticut!



Mmm yeah shure O^O I have a car just need to learn how to drive it ;D which I have to do by July O.O


----------



## Defiant (Jan 4, 2009)

Not sure where in jersey FA united is , but it's only 7 hours from me and I'm in maine. ABout 90 minutes north of the ME/NH border.
   Furfright is in waterbury , or has been the last 2 years. Not sure if will be at the same hotel again. We had to have an overflow that was 2.6 miles away! It's growing exponentially! It was in windsor locks CT before that.
   Mapquest from city to city. It's your friend. Been to FF 4 times , all were fun. Been to AC twice , 1 was ok and the other time sucked badly! You just about have to book a year in advance ot get into the main hotel. Not joking either.


----------

